# Interlocking Fittings



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I am looking for some 4" male/female fittings that I can't seem to relocate. (I saw them once somewhere) They were 4" and they consisted of a standard male type that you could attach to equipment/etc. There was also a female fitting that you could attach to a hose. It was similar to this idea (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30197&site=ROCKLER) except that the male had 2 tabs and the female piece would slide on & twist to lock the pieces from coming separated.

An help will be appreciated. I just can't seem to find them. Thanks.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Here ya go!

http://woodworker.com/fazlok-2-12-male-quick-disconnect-dust-fitting-mssu-146-351.asp


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Marv said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://woodworker.com/fazlok-2-12-male-quick-disconnect-dust-fitting-mssu-146-351.asp


Thank you sir!!! That's not where I found them (it was in a store somewhere) but those will do excellent.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

You're welcome! :smile:


----------



## Lynden (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's another version from Air Handling Systems.

http://www.airhand.com/products/flexible-hose/flexible-hose-accessories/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's another version*

I used 4" schedule 30 PVC couplers and the Rockler flare fitting JW1047. It's not a force fir, but it will stay together and the suction keeps it together.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I got about the same idea as Woodnthings. I put the coupling on the hose and a piece of pvc on the machine. The Coupling provides a nice seal while I can easily change the hose on the different machines. I have one run that ends with this connection and I will move the bandsaw or planer to the hose. Cost was a piece of left over pipe and about $3 for the coupling


----------

